# 2012 trent river/rice lake trip



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Great trip again to Canada. we did not spend much time on Rice lake as the trent river was producing much better. 

We hit Rice only one time seeking eyes. Weather was HOT as here in the States.The weeds were down a lot this yr.
My normal spots were near weedless.We only stayed 3hrs and got one eye.She was nice at 26 inches.

Now the Trent River came through.

Pan fish was popping and the walleyes were rocking .The big gills were out in numbers. Tori (10)my daughter got to experience her first Muskie when gill fishing. I was showing her now to move her bait around and a gill hit her jig in seconds.Then as the gill just hits the surface out of no where comes a huge muskie. It misses the first time so we quickly dropped it back in..Smack !!! This thing hit it again and darn near jumped in our boat. Tori was freaking half scared but more excited at what happened. DAD my legs are shaking..LOL... Using 6lb test it was over as quick as it started 

Small mouth was the go to fish again this year.Numbers and size were hard to beat.Our avg was 3lb. with a few 5ers in the mix.A smallie in river current is a blast. 

The Pike are making themselfs well known now. Nothing real big . 36 was our biggest but we landed around 2 dozen or so.

Muskie we only trolled for them a few times. We had two hook ups but lost them both.

The Walleyes have had a slot limit the last few yrs. I can see a differrance it has made. We caught some big eyes this year,but caught a ton in the slot which is 13.78 to 19.8. 

Thanks to Catharine and Don at www.terrancelawncottages.ca for another wonderful time. That ice creams got to go though.I had 50$ ice cream cone bill..LOL See you next next yr my friends.
Load up on the Black Cherry !

Picture of my nephews wife Jen with a nice crappie











myself with with one of many pike











Hungry Rock bass 1st hit toris jig and then came and got mine










This is our group family and close friends










myself with a very nice river eye at 28










my buddy Scott (scotteye) with a nice lgmouth










My niece Miriam daughter Tori fishing off the docks with Nephew Brooks watching.These girls fished more than any guys in camp.










Scott stating us out with a small pike











The gang again this time including our Canadain friends on the right Cindi and her son Miles.











A normal mornings catch .Afternoons you could find us in the fish cleaning house for a few hrs. This don't include another basket load to clean.


----------



## E72 (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. My son is 8 and Id like to start our own annual family fishing vacation. Looks like a nice place.


----------



## lakeman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Very nice mike you Ben fishing much here in Ohio this year? Chris


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Buckeye John (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like a real nice camp !


----------



## scotteye (Apr 12, 2010)

Mike thanks again for a great trip, and for driving up and back. Maybe next year you'll let me sleep longer on the way home. But really thanks for leting me tag along. There's nothing like fishing with family and you have great bunch. Scotteye


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Awesome report Mike!! Another successful trip. You found the walleyes - that's a nice one. What a great family tradition. I also found less weeds then normal up north. Seems like it would be the other way around.

Nice crappie too. Most folks don't think of crappie and Ontario but they have huge crappies.


----------

